# RIP B.B. King



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

*RIP Ben E KIng*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/ben-e-king-singer-of-stand-by-me-dead-at-76-1.3057097

Not JUST Stand By Me, but a lot of others, including Spanish Harlem, Up on the Roof, Under the Boardwalk, and more. One of the benchmark voices of the early 60's.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: RIP Ben E KIng*

Wow. May you RIP Ben. E . Great voice of the 50'-60's .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: RIP Ben E KIng*

Some of his songs were produced several times by other performers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: RIP Ben E KIng*

[video=youtube;yYB1VE3xNL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYB1VE3xNL0[/video]
It doesn't get too much better than this. RIP Ben E King


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: RIP Ben E KIng*

RIP Ben E King.



Steadfastly said:


> Some of his songs were produced several times by other performers.


They certainly have. Mr. Kings more popular songs like "Stand By Me" and "Under the Boardwalk" transcend genres. Here is Pennywise playing "Stand By Me". May not be everyone's cup of tea but I love it.

[video=youtube;iQ1ajf4cDlA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ1ajf4cDlA[/video]


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/b-b-king-dead-at-age-89-1.3075340

B.B. had joined Freddie and Albert. The "Three Kings" of electric blues guitarists have reunited.

R.I.P.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The king. It was a pleasure to have seen him live a few times. We lose another of the greats


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw him live a few years ago and it was certainly a great experience. What an iconic entertainer. I'll never forget that show. RIP BB.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Long live the King. He will be missed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The thrill has gone.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm thankful to have witnessed him in concert. Also, for all the great music that he's given his life to. His art will live on, forever......

RIP B.B.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I had the great pleasure of seeing him late 80's in Ottawa at the NAC. Afterwards, we went backstage to get his autograph. Last of the "great" blues players. RIP.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

BB King never gave me the blues.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

In addition to being a great guitarist,he was a natural actor. If you saw the second Blues Brothers movie he played a used car salesman and was great in the part.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

He invented his own wonderful, refreshing style, alternating lyrics with licks, and no chords.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BB King - "You're Gonna Miss Me" Yes, we will.

[video=youtube;mnVWF5g_8LU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnVWF5g_8LU[/video]


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw a recent picture of him somewhere, probably here. He looked so skinny and frail. Not like himself at all. I commented to the wife that he would likely pass soon...that was about a week or two ago. A shame. He definitely made the world a better place for having been here. A class act all around. Thankfully he will live on in his recordings.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another great one gone. RIP BB.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

This one hurts....Thanks B.B.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Got to see him a few years back. Glad I did! Not many legends left living. RIP Mr. King.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn. 
[video=youtube;fUyKrNzW3Pc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUyKrNzW3Pc[/video]
Saw him at the Commodore in Van. in the '70s. I have some of his early work on 45's, maybe even a 78 or 2. RIP


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

He was a great musician who could play the sounds exactly as he heard them in his head. It was a joy to watch him play because he loved what he was doing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was trying to prepare myself for this news, given the recent threads. 
It still hit hard.
I was a huge B.B. King fan for a long time. 

He certainly was a very dedicated and hard working musician.

RIP B.B. King, King of the Blues

Dave


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw the King a few times in Sydney when he opened for U2. He & the band came & ate at my restaurant one night. The whole crew were laughing & acting like one big family. He will be missed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Now I've got the blues. Sad news.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Deeply saddened by this. Lucille has lost her voice and will no longer be singing.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I think everyone was expecting this. Doesn't make it suck any less though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The King of Blues, Rest in Peace now my friend!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hands up, how many of you thought to yourself, the first time you were ever able to nail one of BB's riffs to your satisfaction "Man, now I _*know*_ how to play guitar!"?

I mean, the thought was hopelessly naive, but fess up, that's what you _thought_.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I had the pleasure of seeing BB perform in small bars and large concerts. He never failed to play a good show for me. Thanks for all the great music BB. RIP.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw him in 1977 at Ontario Place. Only artist I have ever seen to get a standing ovation after the first four notes. He played them magnificently. R.I.P B.B. King.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's the whole "Riding With The King" album. Got it on in the background at work. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfuO3IVzMPw


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

He was the king of, "sometimes less can be so much more".


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RIP BB, last great blues ambassador of his generation


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sad to see BB go, but his was a life well lived.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> He was the king of, "sometimes less can be so much more".


It doesn't get any more clearer than that! The impact one note played with that BB vibrato! He really knew how to caress Lucille's neck!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Another of the true greats time has come. RIP BB King


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Legend.

RIP BB King.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

I was an extra on the 2nd BB film shoot and got to talk with him a bit. He was the coolest actor on that set, so humble and down to earth(unlike others!)
Maximum respect to you Mr. King


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

the King is gone....long live the King in our hearts. 
RIP BB

here is ten minutes of pure blues bliss ...
G.

[video=youtube;iUaevnP1LLg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUaevnP1LLg[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It wasn't unexpected, but still sad.


I got a chance to see him live a couple of times many years ago, and both times were outstanding concerts--I rank them both in my personal top 5.


[video=youtube;VgTWSEfGwEU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgTWSEfGwEU[/video]
[video=youtube;BqkWH4G1SRA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqkWH4G1SRA[/video]


Unless you play classical music or some very traditional ethnic music exclusively, you have been at least indirectly influenced by him.


Condolences certainly going out to his family & friends.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From Eric Clapton.

http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Arts/ID/2667290152/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So sad to see this happen yet again with a family worried only about the money. the man is not even in the ground yet.



> Three doctors determined that King was appropriately cared-for, and King received 24-hour care and monitoring by medical professionals “up until the time that he peacefully passed away in his sleep,” attorney Brent Bryson told the AP on Monday.
> Daughters Karen Williams and Patty King allege that family members were prevented from visiting while King’s business manager, LaVerne Toney, and his personal assistant, Myron Johnson, hastened their father’s death.
> Toney is named in King’s will as executor of an estate that, according to court documents filed by lawyers for some of King’s heirs, could total tens of millions of dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There are now reports coming out indicating that BB may have been poisoned.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...launched-into-bb-kings-death/article24610521/

If this is about money, it's about as disgusting as it gets.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That would be sad indeed. 

Let's keep our fingers crossed that he died of natural causes, and that these allegations are false. Otherwise, you're right. That would be as disgusting as it gets.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just read about the poisoning allegations! Crazy!!!

However, sounds the 2 daughters who are making the claims are the ones who also said he was suffering abuse at the hands of his manager. The case was thrown-out due to lack of evidence.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

With a dozen or more kids from numerous different mothers, his estate could be tied up for years and mostly end up with lawyers. Hopefully he had a good will, not that that will stop the money-grubbers from trying for a piece of the pie.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is of interest:

http://www.torontosun.com/2015/07/13/blues-legend-bb-king-died-from-natural-causes


----------

